# Top Gear Tonight What roads



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Did I hear correct that the fantastic road they were on was in Hertfordshire , anyone now the location looked a good road:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I recognized Glencoe and Pitlochry AFAIK


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

well he drove through pitlochry...you can even see a sign with it on when he goes past the lorry


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> I recognized Glencoe and Pitlochry AFAIK


That's strange when I saw the road and thought I heard him saw Hertfordshire , I must be hearing things, thanks Derek


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

He did say it was Hertfordshire, 40 mins from London, but it definitely looked like Scotland to me.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

lofty said:


> He did say it was Hertfordshire, 40 mins from London, but it definitely looked like Scotland to me.


Thanks I thought I had covered most of Hertfordshire on my trips down from Scotland and never seen that road:lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

It was Perthshire , he drove through Pitlochry ,,, great looking car but his sat nav is pants :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> It was Perthshire , he drove through Pitlochry ,,, great looking car but his sat nav is pants :lol:


:lol: think I will complain to BBC saying I drove 600miles find the road not there and I want my petrol money back, mind you I bet they get thousands of complaints each week with clarks ones close to bone humor:lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: think I will complain to BBC saying I drove 600miles find the road not there and I want my petrol money back, mind you I bet they get thousands of complaints each week with clarks ones close to bone humor:lol:


I'm surprised the big doughnut didn't think that if he was 40 miles outside London that he had to refuel 3 times to get there :lol:

I'm sure it was tongue in cheek


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

I definitely heard hertfodshire but the roads looked suspiciously Scottish


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Defiantly Scotland. Said so also in the tv magazine


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It was Scotland. 

Jeez, they stole Andy Murray earlier today too. :lol:

They want all our good bits.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

He mentioned Letchworth which is in Hertfordshire, but they were not roads or mountains that I have ever seen in that part of the world.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Usual Top Gear lies then I guess.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

have a read

http://www.thecourier.co.uk/news/local/perth-kinross/top-gear-crew-motor-into-pitlochry-1.90284


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Looked very similar to the areas where skyfall was shot having just watched it the other night on sky


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha.. I was thinking "Lived there for a whole year... never seen a road like that" 
now I know why!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Captain Pugwash said:


> have a read
> 
> http://www.thecourier.co.uk/news/local/perth-kinross/top-gear-crew-motor-into-pitlochry-1.90284


Argument solved.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks I thought I had covered most of Hertfordshire on my trips down from Scotland and never seen that road:lol:


Yes the weirdest Hertfordshire scenery on earth, must go look for a hamlet called Hertfordshire in Perthshire


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Will_G said:


> Looked very similar to the areas where skyfall was shot having just watched it the other night on sky


The drive along Glencoe must surely rate as one of the finest drives in the world it is epic, I took a V12 BMW along it and "enjoyed" the drive as much as JC was, difference being the day I did it was splitting sunshine


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I was wondering how I'd lived near there for years and not noticed those roads. Sooo glad i'm not the only one!!!

Ref the link. Only Jezza was on that test drive. Is the link referring to a feature later in the series perhaps???


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

The tennis court scene (right at the end) is that at Atholl Palace in Pitlochry. I was there just 2 weeks ago playing some (equally terrible) tennis myself. 

Andy


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes it was the Atholl Palace Hotel ...and apparently the roads used are the Moulin-Kirkmichael road (The A924...and a damn good driving road ) Glenshee, and A9.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

griffin1907 said:


> Ref the link. Only Jezza was on that test drive. Is the link referring to a feature later in the series perhaps???


I think it is the way the article is worded....It says

Crew from the show, starring Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May,

meaning the show does star all of them...not that they had all been there


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

I was on the same roads in April, giving my car the beans.


----------

